

Startup Weekend: San Francisco #2 - dfield
http://sf2.startupweekend.com/

======
tylerhwillis
Hey all, good point, sorry we didn't make the relevant information easy enough
to find. Hopefully I can help.

Dates: April 3rd-5th Location: in SF on Market near Powell Bart (Microsoft HQ)
Tickets: $40 at <http://sf2startupweekend.eventbrite.com/>

I'm happy to answer any questions: willis.tyler@gmail.com

-Tyler Willis

~~~
tylerhwillis
Also, we just created a code for Hackers and Founders 'startupmeetup' will
give you 50% off.

------
gcheong
PR/Marketing ticket group is already sold out?

~~~
dfield
As in limited PR/Marketing tickets. They want developers there.

------
ryanwaggoner
Agreed...the about page isn't much better.

------
geuis
I read the first couple of entries and still have no idea what/when/where this
is. Instead of talking at length about SXSW, this page should contain all the
relevant information right at the top

~~~
jackowayed
The when is prominently displayed in the header.

... so prominently that though I did find it, it was only after skimming the
main content on the page looking for it.

